# Home Ski Mountain?



## Greg (Jul 20, 2004)

What is everyone's "home" ski mountain? You know, the one that you visit most, usually because it's close to home. For me, it probably would a tie between Butternut and Jiminy, an hour and 1:45 away from home, respectively.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 20, 2004)

not close to me, but cannon is definitely my home mountain.


----------



## Joshua B (Jul 20, 2004)

A roll call of sorts Greg?

Berkshire East - 1.5 hours


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 20, 2004)

Has to be Wachusett (35 min)........wish I was closer to VT or northern NH.......


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 20, 2004)

Loon Moutain


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2004)

Despite where I live, Burke will always be home for me.  That is where the addiction started.


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2004)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Loon Moutain


I never would have guessed...  :wink:


----------



## skijay (Jul 21, 2004)

I would have to say Butternut at 1hr away.


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Jul 21, 2004)

It was Spicy Run OH, but it closed down.   Then we found Laurel Mt. PA, but it closed down.  This year we're going to have to adopt Perfect North IN, 2 hours away. It's a well established place so I think it will stay open. :wink:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 21, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Charlie Schuessler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, once a upon a time....for a number of years I would have filled in KILLINGTON to answer the question...however with age comes wisdom and Big K every weekend is too much of a good time... and too much out of my bank account.  I enjoy Loon for my "Home Area" and spice it up with a number of other areas.


----------



## skican (Jul 22, 2004)

Was Cannon, now SugarLoaf.


----------



## nekgirl (Jul 22, 2004)

Grew up at Big Squaw Mtn in Maine, But now it is Burke!!!


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2004)

nekgirl said:
			
		

> Grew up at Big Squaw Mtn in Maine, But now it is Burke!!!


Welcome to the forums, nekgirl!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2004)

*Hey NEK Girl...*

Are you going to LSC now?


----------



## nekgirl (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Hey NEK Girl...*



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Are you going to LSC now?



Nope, but graduated from in May 2003, Love this area and Burke, I had to stick around!!  :beer:  :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 22, 2004)

I guess that I would consider Mowhawk Mtn as my "home" area as it is about
2 1/2 hours from home. I used to ski Killington quite alot, but I have not been back there since January 2002. I now consider Sugarloaf to be the area that I ski the most with 6 days there this year. Its a very long drive, but the mountain is huge and the condo/village area is quite convienient.


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2004)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I guess that I would consider Mowhawk Mtn as my "home" area as it is about 2 1/2 hours from home.


Mohawk is about 40 minutes for me. I'm going to try to get there a few times this season...


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2004)

Last year, my "home areas" were Pats Peak and Crotched (each are 45 min - 1 hour from home).   Wachusett is also pretty close but on the one trip I made it was way too crowded for my liking.  Nashoba (15 - 20 min from home) was also good for a few quick turns after work...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Hey NEK Girl...*



			
				nekgirl said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, I was at LSC for one short semester before transferring out to my alma mater.  By chance, do you know Mr. Chris Bouchard?


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Hey NEK Girl...*



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> By chance, do you know Mr. Chris Bouchard?


FYI, *Private Messages* are your friends...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2004)

Gotcha.  Thanks!  Still used to the RSN format.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 22, 2004)

hammer said:
			
		

> Last year, my "home areas" were Pats Peak and Crotched (each are 45 min - 1 hour from home).   Wachusett is also pretty close but on the one trip I made it was way too crowded for my liking.  Nashoba (15 - 20 min from home) was also good for a few quick turns after work...



I live 15 miles from each area, and visit them a few times a year.  Both are fun to make turns Friday after lunch, at night or early Sunday morning. 

How does Nashoba compare to Pat's?


----------



## jimme (Jul 23, 2004)

At 45 min, it's Jiminy Peak.

Jimme


----------



## Bkroon9175 (Jul 23, 2004)

My home area is Waterville Valley with Tenney a close second.


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2004)

Bkroon9175 said:
			
		

> My home area is Waterville Valley with Tenney a close second.


Welcome to the boards, Bkroon9175!


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 23, 2004)

nekgirl said:
			
		

> Grew up at Big Squaw Mtn in Maine, But now it is Burke!!!


love burke.  if it wasn't for the fact that i have to pass by cannon to get to burke, i'd probably ski 1/3 my ski days at burke.  but i can't bypass cannon unless it's one of those brutal cold/windy/scraped up days.


----------



## teachski (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm a wanderer!  There's too much out there to stick only to one area.  I have had a Century Pass to WAWA for the past 2 years, but that is mainly for use on week nights or the occasional snow day that shouldn't have been called (20 min away, but I hate the crowds).  My area I am affiliated with is Pine Ridge (5 min from home) but it is really small.  I too LOVE Burke and if I could afford to make the move I would, but the job market for my profession isn't exactly good in that area.  I like Crotched, got there a couple times last year (50 min from home).

I'm a wanderer at heart though!


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2004)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> How does Nashoba compare to Pat's?


It's smaller and has around 1/3 of the vertical that Pats Peak does, and you can have the same problems with crowds, especially if you go during the ski school season from Jan - mid Feb.  Also, it seemed to me that the hardest slopes at Nashoba were about as steep as the blues at Pats Peak (and shorter).  That's fine for a novice like me, but more experienced skiers may not be too challenged.

I'd have to say, however, that Nashoba has a decent amount of variety for a hill of its size.  There are a few narrower trails on each side of the hill, the tops of the trails have some trees to ski around, and the trail in front of the lodge (which is the steepest one) has an area that gets bumped up later in the season.


----------



## Joshua B (Jul 23, 2004)

Plus they're both first class operations.


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2004)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Plus they're both first class operations.


Thanks for the additional comment.  I guess I've been spoiled so far...


----------



## RISkier (Jul 23, 2004)

We've been pretty nomadic and not very loyal to any particular spot.  Though closest to Yawgoo Valley, I've not skied there much and am not claiming it as my home mountin.  Home mountain is wherever the car decides to go.  Gotta try Burke sometime--don't think I've read a bad word about that place anywhere.


----------



## Terry (Jul 24, 2004)

*home mountain*

Shawnee Peak for me. Just 15 minutes away, and night skiing also. I average 5 days a week there.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jul 24, 2004)

Magic


----------



## nekgirl (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: home mountain*



			
				Terry said:
			
		

> Shawnee Peak for me. Just 15 minutes away, and night skiing also. I average 5 days a week there.



Shawnee Peak is also a great place to go!! i get there about twice a year, used to work there a little, and most people still remember me there althought it was years ago! Its such a happy place to ski, i have a blast whenever i make it over!!


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 31, 2004)

I've had many "Home" mountians in the past. Now seeing as I reside in the Gold town of West Dover (maybe we should join NH too) it is Mount Snow.  The dependant ski america passes help also


----------



## Katahdin (Aug 2, 2004)

Attitash


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2004)

RISkier said:
			
		

> We've been pretty nomadic and not very loyal to any particular spot.  Though closest to Yawgoo Valley, I've not skied there much and am not claiming it as my home mountin.  Home mountain is wherever the car decides to go.  Gotta try Burke sometime--don't think I've read a bad word about that place anywhere.



You're certainly right, RI Skier.  I was spoiled by Burke growing up.  Great place--real character.  Get up there this winter!  www.skiburke.com  Feel free to ask me for advice as to where to stay, what to do, and where the good runs are on the mountain.  Send a private message if you want.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2004)

hammer said:
			
		

> Joshua B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With regards to Pat's, the GF and I really like it there, considering that we're now both flatlanders and just out of college with not much $$ to spare.  Their 2004-5 passes were just $249, no blackouts, and one could ski all this March on it too, which is what we did.  

The service has been great.  The people are nice and the terrain has great snowmaking and grooming, considering where it is.  For us, it is easy to get to.  

With regards to crowds, there can be crowds on the new triple and the double beside it.  Their terrain park is very popular.  The other lifts are not crowded, especially the other doubles.  The easier trails often have a lot of people on them--the clientele is usually families and novice skiers.  Once in a while a novice will stray onto one of the blues or even the blacks, but, for the most part, the steeper trails are usually empty.  There is a racing program, but that has not interfered with us thus far (at Burke, for example, they train everywhere and at Mt. Ellen, GMVS will close Inverness or Elbow with little advanced notice). 

The new lodge additions have also done loads for spreading out the crowd.  Lock your skis--especially if you rent--since a lot of people just accidentally "grab" whatever skis are on the rack, since they don't know theirs from anyone elses!   

All in all, for what it is, it is a nice place.  Smaller mountain, but friendly.


----------



## GadgetRick (Aug 2, 2004)

*Belleayre*

Belleayre is my home mountain. Love it there.


----------



## Joshua B (Aug 2, 2004)

RISkier said:
			
		

> Gotta try Burke sometime--don't think I've read a bad word about that place anywhere.



Let me be the spoiler. I can say one bad thing about Burke, and probably only one. The summit lift doesn't have foot rests, and the lift runs slow. The poma that goes 2/3rds of the way up is faster than the chair.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2004)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> RISkier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both parts are true.  With that said, should one not visit because the lift doesn't have footrests?  I quote, "suck it up!"  There is a benefit to the slower lift--less skiers on the trails.  

Reminds me of the guy at Sunapee who asked, "does the place have an express quad?"  in regards to one other mountain, and when hearing that it didn't he wasn't interested.  This should not be the sole criteria for assessing a mountain.


----------



## Joshua B (Aug 2, 2004)

Totally. I guess my skis, bindings, boots combination is quite heavy and my feet were sore. I ended up taking the poma for the most part, so no foot rests did affect me in that way.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2004)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Totally. I guess my skis, bindings, boots combination is quite heavy and my feet were sore. I ended up taking the poma for the most part, so no foot rests did affect me in that way.



Understandable.  If the lift stops, it can hurt after a while.  The Poma is a hairy ride though, isn't it? 

Did you like the terrain?


----------



## Joshua B (Aug 2, 2004)

I loved the poma. I think it's a classic high speed model like the ones at the old Okemo. I loved the idea of getting up the hill faster than people on the double chair.

Burke's terrain is fantastic.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 4, 2004)

Joshua B, i hear ya on the equipment being heavy!  i have volk p50 motions and salomon xwave10s on my feet when riding that lift.  i've never measured, but they feel like at least 40 pounds!  ugh!  burke's always worth the slow ride without foot rests though.  actually, due to the arch in my feet, i actually find foot rests more painful, heh!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Aug 4, 2004)

Foot rests (with an edge condom, of course) are generally appriciated, but Riv, knowing that you have a couple of inchs on me in the height dept., I'm certain you can appreciate that some footrests just don't give you enough "legroom"


----------



## Boardguy (Aug 16, 2004)

Home moutain - Burke. We are lucky enough to get up there almost every winter weekend. Love it!


----------



## CP (Aug 17, 2004)

Mine would have to be Stratton.  I've been skiing there since I was 3, so 25 years now.  Stowe was the home mtn while at UVM.


----------



## pragmaticskier (Aug 17, 2004)

By days skiing it would be a tie between MRG and Jay.  Need to try Burke (been meaning to for a decade just never made the drive.


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2004)

Haven't welcomed you yet, pragmaticskier. So....Welcome!


----------



## Michael E. Bemis (Aug 28, 2004)

Sunday River. 

I've skied and visited there since the 1980s when it consisted of just Barker and a very small South Ridge. I owned a unit at the Summit when it first opened and served on the board of directors for a couple of years. 

Also, it was Sunday River who cooperated fully with me in the writing of my novel _Snow Waste_. They allowed me to conduct numerous employee interviews, they let me go onto the mountain overnight so I could make snow under actual conditions, they provided great snowmaking photographs so the graphic designers could do the cover of the book, etc.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2004)

If I had to pick a home mountain it would probably have to be Ski Sundown, just because thats where I grew up skiing and I'm more familar with its terrain.  I'm trying to take more trips to bigger mountains so Sundown seems pretty small these days though.  The other local mountain thats about the same distance away from me is Mohawk, we had some fun there last year too.  Good terrain for my Wife to practice on


----------



## NEtracker (Sep 1, 2004)

Wachusett, 50 mins.


----------



## stomachdoc (Sep 17, 2004)

*Home..Waterville*

My home mountain is Waterville.  We've rented a home there for the last 2 years and just this summer bought a condo there.  Had a great experience with the seasonal ski program for the kids; the trip from home is a manageable two hours, and it's a blast in the summer.

I hope that they go ahead with the planned Green Peak expansion as some more terrain would be nice!  I could see switching "home" to somewhere like Sugarbush when the kids are older and can tolerate a longer drive.

The only other place we skied last year was Burke.  Great terrain hampered by a pathetic lift system.  If they find a buyer who will put some money into the place (read that detachable quad) and they put some lodging at the base of the mountain, I think Burke could be a major resort!

Want to try Cannon this year! :lol:


----------



## oneotwoandcounting (Nov 4, 2004)

*Home Mountain*

Whiteface Mountain. This will be my 24th year skiing Whiteface.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2004)

At 2.5 hours that would be Plattekill


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah Oneotwo, _finally_ a NY Mtn.  What's up with dat?  Me too.  we are under represented in here.    Whiteface.29mins from my driveway.  23 when I get busy.  This year I want to hit Burke and Jay, Cannon and Wildcat (never have skied these)


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2004)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Yeah Oneotwo, _finally_ a NY Mtn.  What's up with dat?  Me too.  we are under represented in here.    Whiteface.29mins from my driveway.  23 when I get busy.  This year I want to hit Burke and Jay, Cannon and Wildcat (never have skied these)



Well, it is basically a New England Chat board, but you're right would be nice to see more about NY


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2004)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Yeah Oneotwo, _finally_ a NY Mtn.  What's up with dat?  Me too.  we are under represented in here.    Whiteface.29mins from my driveway.  23 when I get busy.  This year I want to hit Burke and Jay, Cannon and Wildcat (never have skied these)



I've been thinking of heading up to Whiteface this year. Never been there, any suggestions or tips. Best time of year, etc....


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2004)

andyzee said:
			
		

> freeheelwilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly. It started with just New England, but we added New York ski areas over two years ago and expanded to cover the rest of the Northeast last season. That'll be the extent of the coverage for now...


----------



## oneotwoandcounting (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey FHW,

I'm just under 11 miles from Whiteface. I consider myself very lucky to be that close.

I have never skied any of the mountains you listed. Before coming to Whiteface I used to ski Mad River and VT areas. Mad River is a Mountain in a time warp but when you have a lot of natural snow it's a great place to ski. The lift lines can be a problem on weekends with the only single chair left in the country to get you to the top.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2004)

oneotwoandcounting said:
			
		

> Hey FHW,
> 
> I'm just under 11 miles from Whiteface. I consider myself very lucky to be that close.
> 
> I have never skied any of the mountains you listed. Before coming to Whiteface I used to ski Mad River and VT areas. Mad River is a Mountain in a time warp but when you have a lot of natural snow it's a great place to ski. The lift lines can be a problem on weekends with the only single chair left in the country to get you to the top.



How do you compare it to some of the VT areas? I do most of my skiing at Killington and Sugarbush, and every once in awhile Okemo and Stowe.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Not exactly. It started with just New England, but we added New York ski areas over two years ago and expanded to cover the rest of the Northeast last season. That'll be the extent of the coverage for now...



Greg, I know that, and by the way love your site. However, you have to admit, most of the chats are about NE slopes.


----------



## oneotwoandcounting (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi andyzee,

I would avoid the Holidays and wait until after New Years. Whiteface has two peaks and you will want the high peak to be open so you can ski Whiteface's full vertical. It usually takes until January for that to be open. January can be cold but that isn't really a problem. The wind can be because they shut the Gondola down when the wind gusts over 30 MPH. This forces you on the chairs but if you dress properly it's not a problem. You can always jump in the mid-station lodge to warm up.

If you can wait until March the days are longer, we get some of the biggest storms of the year than and the light is a lot better.
I love midweek skiing. There is never a line anywhere midweek non-holiday. On the weekends you can also beat the lift lines by staying off the Gondola, working the lifts, get there early, ski through the lunch hour and you will get in plenty of runs and vertical.

I have skied Killington. I have a friend that owns a house on the mountain and he used to let a bunch of my skiing buddies have it for a week each year. Killington sure has more trails but doesn't have Whiteface's vertical and weekend crowds can get pretty heavy at K. 

Whiteface is State operated and the Adirondack Park Agency does not allow condos at the base of the mountain so the place to stay is in Lake Placid which is 9 miles away. Lake Placid is a neat little Alpine Village with plenty of good restaurants and enough stores to get whatever you may need.

However any day you can get here will probably be a good one.  Have a good trip.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2004)

oneotwoandcounting said:
			
		

> Hi andyzee,
> 
> I would avoid the Holidays and wait until after New Years. Whiteface has two peaks and you will want the high peak to be open so you can ski Whiteface's full vertical. It usually takes until January for that to be open. January can be cold but that isn't really a problem. The wind can be because they shut the Gondola down when the wind gusts over 30 MPH. This forces you on the chairs but if you dress properly it's not a problem. You can always jump in the mid-station lodge to warm up.
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for the info. Any good cheap hotels around that you can recommend?


----------



## oneotwoandcounting (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi andyzee,

I forgot to mention I have skied Stowe and Sugarbush. They get more natural snow than Whiteface and are nice mountains but I am partial to Whiteface. Check the image below to see what can happen on Whiteface. Skyward is a trail from the summit that was the start of the Ladies Downhill race in the 80's Olympics.

This picture was taken December 27, 2002 so the summit can open early with help from Mother Nature.

Coming Soon:

"You gotta be kidding, right?"


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 4, 2004)

Wow - great shot!    

And welcome to AZ.com.........


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Wow - great shot!
> 
> And welcome to AZ.com.........



Agree, love the shot. I always hope to find myself in something like that!!!

Hey but let me repeat my question, any good cheap hotels around?


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 4, 2004)

Have to agree, that's a ledgendary picture.

I haven't been to the high peak region in over 25 years.  Maybe this will be the year.

THanks for sharing.

Sled


----------



## derherren (Nov 5, 2004)

mine is lovland CO its not the most challenging but I have never been bored there allways good for a quic fix lovland is also where I learned how to snow board with no teachers but the mountain


----------



## Vortex (Nov 5, 2004)

Loon for me(35 days or so a year) I do hit the other local Booth Creek resorts.  Ski Sunday River and K more than Cranmore or Waterville though.  1 1/2 to loon or 20 min. (Nashua or Campton)  Living in Nh makes it easy (spoiled)


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Wow - great shot!
> 
> And welcome to AZ.com.........


Agreed. Awesome pic. And welcome!


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 5, 2004)

that shot off the top off Whiteface is very cool and those of us who ski or ride it regularly see that quite often.  it's probably a function of its sheer size.  its advertised vertical is real.  when fully open it skis BIG!  WF is an awesome mountain.  anybody who tells you different doesn't know what they are talking about.  can it be icey?  oh yeah!  but name an eastern mountain that can't be.

that said, most of the northern vt areas get more snow _on average_ (important qualification because whitey can and does get hammered). I really like MRG and s-bush as well as stowe and smuggs.  classic new england/northeast skiing.


----------



## oneotwoandcounting (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. FHW is right, we get above the clouds a few times each winter and it is probably WF’s virticle that does it. A lot of WF’s trails, lifts, even the bar have references to clouds in their name.

Andyzee I have included a link to lodging in Lake Plaid. Click http://www.lake-placid.ny.us/accommodations.htm to see the list. I know The Redwood Motel 24 Wilmington Rd. (518) 523-2183 and Edelweiss Motel 14 Wilmington Rd. (518) 523-3821 have signs up advertising $55.00 a night for a double. That’s pretty good but better deals may be available. Places like the Holiday Inn, Mirror Lake Inn, Hilton, and The Lake Placid Lodge have great accommodations but they are definitely up scale and you pay for it. Packages are also available at some places that throw in a reduced lift ticket and a meal (usually breakfast). You will have to call or email a few and see what you can get.

Thanks for the compliments on the pic.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2004)

Here are a few more loding options for Whiteface that you can reserve right from AZ:

http://lodging.alpinezone.com/new_york/whiteface-wilmington.htm


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2004)

oneotwoandcounting said:
			
		

> Andyzee I have included a like of lodging in Lake Plaid. Click http://www.lake-placid.ny.us/accommodations.htm to see the list. I know The Redwood Motel 24 Wilmington Rd. (518) 523-2183 and Edelweiss Motel 14 Wilmington Rd. (518) 523-3821 have signs up advertising $55.00 a night for a double. That’s pretty good but better deals may be available. Places like the Holiday Inn, Mirror Lake Inn, Hilton, and The Lake Placid Lodge have great accommodations but they are definitely up scale and you pay for it. Packages are also available at some places that throw in a reduced lift ticket and a meal (usually breakfast). You will have to call or email a few and see what you can get.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the pic.



Hey, thanks for the info, I'll have to be sure to get up there this year.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Here are a few more loding options for Whiteface that you can reserve right from AZ:
> 
> http://lodging.alpinezone.com/new_york/whiteface-wilmington.htm



Hey Greg, 
               Thanks, saw some good deals in there.


----------



## rjc1976 (Nov 5, 2004)

I've skied VT more than I have at Whiteface, but I love Whiteface.  For me, it's the only mountain I've been to in the east that makes you feel like you're out west (minus the consistent western snow of course).  It feels that big!  

As far as my "home" mountains for the past couple years, I guess I have 4 of them:
Hunter -- weekdays when I can get off work
Elk -- Weekends (when I can't get away for the weekend further up north)
Plattekill -- Weekends after a nice storm (again when I can't get further up north)
Mountain Creek -- After work fix of night skiing

This year, I'm sure most of that will change thanks to the ASC bronze pass this year.


----------



## Zand (Nov 5, 2004)

Home mountain is Wachusett which I hit 20+ times a year, but I hit Okemo and Sunapee a lot too.


----------



## eatskisleep (Nov 7, 2004)

Black Mountain NH; great terrain!


----------

